# Vario-Sattelstütze defekt - JobRad mit Canyon: keine gute Idee



## Stefan_S (12. August 2020)

Hallo!

Bei unserem JobRad, ein Canyon NeuronON WMN 6.0 MTB für meine Frau, gibt es ein Problem mit der Iridium Dropper Vario-Sattelstütze.

Meine Frau hat den Sattel recht tief eingestellt - dann hält sich die Sattelstütze aber nicht mehr, sie sackt ab - hat keine Arretierung. Das Problem lässt sich beheben indem man die gesamte Sattelstütze etwas höher einklemmt - dann ist ihr das aber von der Sitzposition zu hoch. Wir haben genau dieses Bike gewählt, weil die Rahmengeometrie für sie perfekt ist.

Also derzeitiger Kompromiss: Vario-Sattelstütze wird nicht mehr benutzt, Sattelstütze höher geklemmt und dann etwas tiefer eingestellt und drauf hoffen, dass man nicht mehr am Schalter rumdrückt.

Das ist ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Da dies ein JobRad ist und es außerdem gerade mal 5 Monate alt ist habe ich Canyon angeschrieben, was jetzt Phase ist - telefonisch kommt man überhaupt nicht durch.

Nun warte ich schon seit fast einer Woche auf eine Rückmeldung. JobRad sagt: an den Hersteller wenden wegen Gewährleistung.

Das Rad ist toll, keine Frage - aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat sollte man beim nächsten JobRad dann doch lieber auf den lokalen Fachhandel zurückgreifen.

Habt ihr Tipps?

Danke!


----------



## BikeKrueger (12. August 2020)

Supportanfragen bei Canyon dauern (zur Zeit) leider etwas. Über Facebook soll man wohl schneller an eine Rückmeldung kommen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordender (13. August 2020)

Hört sich eher nicht nach einem generellen Problem an. Hast du mal versucht, ob das Verstellen der Zugeinstellschraube am Hebel etwas bewirkt?
Könnte auch sein, dass das sehr tiefe hineinschieben der Stütze den Bowdenzug so sehr staucht, dass es zu einer Betätigung der Stütze kommt. Passiert zwar eher im gegenteiligen Fall aber Versuch macht kluch.....und spart ggf. die Wartezeit.

Daher 2. Versuch, wenn ersterer nichts bringt, den gesamten Zug etwas in Richtung Lenker aus dem Rahmen ziehen. Dazu müssten aber im Rahmen die Halterungen etwas gelöst werden. Bekommste das hin?


----------



## filiale (13. August 2020)

Was hat das mit einem Jobrad zu tun ? Die Service Probleme (Erreichbarkeit) bei Canyon existieren schon seit Jahren. Dazu gibt es ne Menge Infos im Internet. Darüber kann man sich vorher informieren und dann entscheiden ob man das Risiko eingeht unter Umständen in die Servicemühlen zu geraten.


----------



## DJTornado (13. August 2020)

Das hat schon mit Jobrad zu tun, da Jobrad das Rad bei Canyon gekauft hat und nicht du.


----------



## filiale (13. August 2020)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Das hat schon mit Jobrad zu tun, da Jobrad das Rad bei Canyon gekauft hat und nicht du.



Stimmt, aber JobRad ist ja nur "Vermittler" und sagt: Ab zum Hersteller. Und damit bist Du dann doch wieder direkt bei Canyon und dem damit verbundenen Streß.


----------



## LetzRoll (14. August 2020)

Junge junge junge. Bei mir ist auch was am Bike nicht richtig und ich hab ne Mail geschrieben.
Ich gehe davon aus dass du die Eingangsbestätigungs-Mail nicht gelesen hast, denn sonst wüsstest du dass es aktuell bissl dauert. 
Wieso man sich bei ner Woche Warten aufregt ist mir schleiherhaft. 
Was das mit JobRad zu tun hat erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Gehe ja auch nicht zu meiner Bank wenn ich über die n Auto finanziert habe und der Auspuff kaputt ist und heule dem Bankberater die Ohren voll ?


----------



## BenMT (14. August 2020)

Ich kenne die Stütze nicht aber ich hatte bei einer Bontrager Dropline Stütze mal was ähnliches. Ich habe mich mit der Seilzugspannung ein wenig gespielt und konnte das Problem beheben.


----------



## PORTEX77 (14. August 2020)

Hab's Mal aufs nötigste reduziert?


----------



## PhillipT6 (14. August 2020)

Ich hatte das Problem auch schon öfters. Wie oben schon beschrieben hat sich sehr wahrscheinlich die Hülle gestaucht, also einfach die Außenhülle etwas weiter aus dem rahmen ziehen und etwas rumprobieren. Notfalls mal die Sattelstütze rausziehen und dann beim reinstecken kontinuierlich die Hülle mitziehen.
 Ich hatte ebenfalls einen Garantiefall, während Corona noch seine Hochphase hatte, wobei dann eine Antwort von Canyon über 5 Wochen gedauert hat nur so als kleine Randnotiz. Bei einer Woche brauchst du dir da also noch keine Gedanken machen. Wenn Sie dir eine Bestätigungs-email geschickt haben werden sie auch darauf antworten.


----------



## Sleyver (14. August 2020)

Das ganze Thema hat halt null mit Jobrad zu tun. Ich hab auch zwei Räder aus 2015 und 2016 von Canyon über Jobrad geleast. Es macht einfach null Unterschied, ob du eins bei Canyon kaufst, oder über Jobrad least. Die Probleme sind die gleichen. Jobrad hat damit einfach null zu tun und Jobrad macht die Sache weder schlimmer, noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_S (22. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich habe zwei Punkte im ersten Post beschrieben..

Das eine ist die Tatsache, dass man mit Canyon als JobRad auf dem Schlauch steht, was Garantie und Reparatur angeht. Canyon schrieb mir, dass man keine ServicePartner hat. Das ist ja super, wenn man dann im JobRad Dschungel mitmischen will! Versucht mal ein Canyon zu einem JobRad Premiumpartner zur Inspektion zu geben: da wird argumentiert man nimmt keine Fremdfabrikate und so weiter, ich hab jetzt im Oktober einen Termin für Januar (!) bekommen.

Das andere ist das Problem mit der Satteltütze und das ist eigentlich ein Garantiefall aber das erstickt Canyon durch seine Servicepolitik ja schon im Keim! Privat: kein Ding, dann bekomme ich ein Ersatzteil und bau es ein. JobRad: ich zahle für Service und muss trotzdem selbst einbauen und bei Garantie hat das mit dem Service ja auch gar nichts zu tun.

Bei der Inspektion wird jetzt das Thema mit der Sattelstütze auch erledigt. Das ich die Hülle mitziehen soll, das schrieb mir Canyon nach 5 Wochen schon - aber hat nichts gebracht.

Natürlich kann ich das ganze Bike sonst auch komplett selbst reparieren, aber dann hätte ich keinen FullService buchen brauchen - das Canyon das so derart schlecht mit JobRad umsetzt hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen, das nächste Mal gibts dann eben ein JobRad vor Ort, also kein Canyon.

Ich bin ein echter Fan meines Neuron 9.9 AL MTBs aus 2017. Aber wenn das nächste ein JobRad wird, dann bestimmt kein Canyon so toll die Bikes auch sind! Wahrscheinlich gilt das auch für andere Direktversender, aber meine Erfahrungen gab es halt bei Canyon.

Schöne Grüße!



> Hi Stefan,
> 
> danke für deine Nachricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## terryx (22. Oktober 2020)

Warum buchst Du bei Jobrad einen "Full Service"? Geht auch ohne.


----------



## Sleyver (22. Oktober 2020)

@Stefan_S , in deinem ersten Post hier hast du geschrieben, dass das *Canyon 5 Monate alt ist*. Der JobRad-FullService greift *erst ab dem 7. Vertragsmonat*. Wenn du dich also nur über den "Full Service" bei Canyon beschwerst, hab ich da wenig Verständnis für deinen Post hier. Aber wie @terryx schon geschrieben hat: Warum "Full Service" buchen? Vor allen Dingen, wenn du scheinbar nicht die Details kennst.

Der Ful lservice betrifft außerdem nur Inspektionen und Verschleißreparaturen. Dein Titel passt also überhaupt nicht zu "Full Service"!


----------



## stuk (22. Oktober 2020)

Service geht eben schlecht online
Ein Hoch auf den Lokalen Bike Shop


----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. Oktober 2020)

PhillipT6 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem auch schon öfters. Wie oben schon beschrieben hat sich sehr wahrscheinlich die Hülle gestaucht, also einfach die Außenhülle etwas weiter aus dem rahmen ziehen und etwas rumprobieren. Notfalls mal die Sattelstütze rausziehen und dann beim reinstecken kontinuierlich die Hülle mitziehen.
> Ich hatte ebenfalls einen Garantiefall, während Corona noch seine Hochphase hatte, wobei dann eine Antwort von Canyon über 5 Wochen gedauert hat nur so als kleine Randnotiz. Bei einer Woche brauchst du dir da also noch keine Gedanken machen. Wenn Sie dir eine Bestätigungs-email geschickt haben werden sie auch darauf antworten.


Im Bekanntenkreis hat Canyon es nicht einmal innerhalb von drei Monaten geschafft verbindlich einen mehrfach schriftlich gestellten Garantiefall zu bearbeiten, da kamen nur zwei pauschal gehaltene Mails. Telefonisch ist es eh niemand zu erreichen.


----------



## karlschober (25. März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich leider das selbe Problem habe (Sattelstütze die nicht arretiert, nicht Jobrad ;-)), häng ich mich mal den den Post an und Frage was den bei der Reklamation rausgekommen ist???

Es geht um ein nagelneues Spectral 6 in XS für meine Tochter. Gestern geliefert, heut an die Endmontage gemacht und eben an das Problem mit der Dropperpost gestossen.
Wenn man die Stütze nicht ganz im Rahmen versenkt sondern ca. 3cm raustehen lässt funktioniert die Betätigung. Ganz versenkt bleibt die Aufnahme am Stützenfuß hängen wenn man das erste mal den Hebel betätigt (verkantet wohl ein bisschen) und ab da verriegelt sie nicht mehr....
Der Bowdenzug wird soweit ich das beurteilen kann nicht geknickt im Rahmen, es ist genung Platz zum Auslass am Rahmen. Aber ein bisschen schief hinlaufern wir er wohl schon.

Es handelt sich um diese Aufnahme für den Bowdenzug, mit dem Nippel am Stützenfuß (das Foto hab ich aus nem anderen Post geborgt )

Das Ding dass die Stütze betätigt hat ab Werk leider reichlich Spiel in beide Querachsen und ein verkanten ist leicht möglich.... aus meiner Sicht ne eindeutige Fehlkonstruktiuon.
Wie man das Problem lösen kann ist mir noch nicht eingefallen

Auf einen Rückruf der Canyon Hotline dazu warte ich.... mal schauen wann sie sich melden.... 

Problem, wenn ich die Stütze nicht komplett versenken kann, kann meine Tochter nicht mit dem Rad fahren (Schrittlänge zu klein).... Einzige Lösung wäre eine andere Stütze, aber 200€ in ein neues Rad stecken weil ein Teil ab Werk nicht funktioniert wie es soll widerstrebt mir dann doch etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. März 2021)

karlschober schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich leider das selbe Problem habe (Sattelstütze die nicht arretiert, nicht Jobrad ;-)), häng ich mich mal den den Post an und Frage was den bei der Reklamation rausgekommen ist???
> 
> ...


Schieb doch den Bowdenzug 3cm weiter durch, Problem gelöst.


----------



## karlschober (25. März 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Schieb doch den Bowdenzug 3cm weiter durch, Problem gelöst.


Das klappt leider nicht, schon versucht. Der Bowdenzug ist ja recht steif, und es gibt keine Fixierung am Rahmeneingang.....
Außerdem bewegt sich bei dem System am Stützenfuß ja nicht der Nippel zur Stütze, sondern der Nippel ist statisch zur Stütze und die Bowdenzughülle wird bei betätigen Richtung Stütze gezogen.... Und in meinem Fall bleibt die eben stecken und die Stütze ist quasi entriegelt.....
Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach ist das ne Mist-Kosntruktion, die alte Aufnahme die sie bei der Iridium Stütze hatten war um welten besser.....


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. März 2021)

Auch mit gleichzeitigem Drücken und Schieben, was wohl zu zweit besser geht?


----------



## carasc (25. März 2021)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema hat halt null mit Jobrad zu tun. Ich hab auch zwei Räder aus 2015 und 2016 von Canyon über Jobrad geleast. Es macht einfach null Unterschied, ob du eins bei Canyon kaufst, oder über Jobrad least. Die Probleme sind die gleichen. Jobrad hat damit einfach null zu tun und Jobrad macht die Sache weder schlimmer, noch besser.


Hab ich anders erlebt. Bei mir hat es Jobrad hinbekommen ein Problem mit Canyon zu lösen. War aber gleich bei Lieferung da haben sie wohl gemeint solang Canyon nicht alle zum Vertrag gehörenden teile liefert bezahlen sie nichts. Keine Woche später hatte ich nicht lieferbare Teile im Briefkasten.


----------



## karlschober (25. März 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Auch mit gleichzeitigem Drücken und Schieben, was wohl zu zweit besser geht?


Nachdem ich mich jetzt länger gespielt hab.... funktioniert es immer noch nicht wirklich  ....aber ich weiß zumindest warum... 
Wie schon gesagt ist es bei dem System ja so, dass sich der Bowdenzug am Stützenfuß bewegt wenn man den Hebel betätigt..... und zwar genau um den Hub den der Entriegelungsmechanismums hat.... als geschätzt 6-7mm.
Nachdem die Stütze ganz drin ist, und der Bowdenzug recht steif ist.... bewegt sich der Zug auch noch im Auslass beim Rahmen unten wenn man den Hebel bewegt........ beim ersten betätigen des Hebels zieht man den Zug dieses Stück in den Rahmen rein und eben dort bleibt er dann irgendwie hängen und die Feder vom Entriegelungsmechanismums am Stützenfuß hat nicht genug Kraft ihn zurück zu drücken.... also verriegelt die Stütze nicht mehr........ und ich sag e nochmal... Fehlkonstruktion....

Ich hab jetzt die Gummitülle bei der Rahmendurchführung weggetan... alles mit reichlich Silikonspray behandelt.... aber Fehlanzeige...... Bin gespannt was Canyon dazu sagt....

Ich schau jetzt mal in meinem Fundus ob ich einen weicheren/dünnern Bowdenzug habe.....aber befürchte ich bekomm das nur mit einer anderen Stütze mit einer "normalen" Aufnahme in den Griff bei der sich der Bowdenzug nicht bewegen muss.....


----------



## filiale (25. März 2021)

Kannst Du einen Kabelbinder um den Zug machen damit er sich nicht mehr bewegt ?


----------



## karlschober (25. März 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Kannst Du einen Kabelbinder um den Zug machen damit er sich nicht mehr bewegt ?


hmmm   ..... Danke, das ist nen versuch wert!! 
Wobei, er muss sich ja ein Stück bewegen.... eben genau um den Hub, aber viellicht kann ich mit dem Kabel verhindern das er im Rahmenauslass hin und her rutscht.....

Ich werd es testen und berichten!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. März 2021)

Der Mechanismus den Du da beschreibst ist genau der an meiner Kindshock LEV. Wenn die Hülle schlecht verlegt ist, dann passiert genau das was Du beschreibst. Wenn ich die Stütze rausnehme, dann geht das nur wenn ich die Hülle mit nach oben durchschiebe. Und wenn ich sie wieder reinschiebe geht das auch nur wenn ich die Bowdenzughülle entsprechend wieder nach unten durchziehe. Und wenn ich da was stauche, dann klemmt die Stütze.

Wenn man die Hülle nicht verschieben kann, kann man die Stütze m.E. auch nicht vernünftig einbauen, da ist es vorprogrammiert daß die Stützenansteuerung klemmt.


----------



## karlschober (26. März 2021)

Also kurze Update... nachdem ich das Ganze gestern Abend gefühlte 100x zerlegt habe, mit unmengen Silikonspray behandelt habe und den Bowdenzug soweit möglich so gebogen habe dass er der Rahmenform folgt und sicg möglichst nicht im Rahmenauslass verkeilt...... verriegelt die Stütze jetzt.

Aber der Bowdenzug muss sich in der Gummitülle im Rahmenauslass die oben genannten 6-7mm hin und her bewegen können, sonst geht das nicht....
Nachdem die Stelle direktem Dreckbeschuss vom Hinterrad ausgesetzt ist, wird das wohl nciht lang der Fall sein ....

Mal schaun wie es nach der ersten Ausfahrt aussieht....


----------



## yukon100 (26. März 2021)

Hallo,
normalerweise sollte sich die Außenhülle überhaupt nicht bewegen, da sollt ein Montagefehler des Zuges an der Stütze vorliegen.
Wen ich mich nicht ganz täusche, muss man zum Einhängen des Innenzug Nippels an der Stütze mit einem 2 mm Inbus den Gegenhalter entriegeln und etwas hereindrücken. Nach dem Einhängen des Zuges sollte sich der Gegenhalter wieder selbst verriegeln und sich nicht mehr bewegen. Hier würde ich mal nachsehen, ob der Gegenhalter sich noch bewegt (also nicht verriegelt ist)  und gegebenenfalls mit einem Schraubendreher nachhelfen. Wenn der Zug aber bei der Erstmontage oben am Lenker  zu weit durchgezogen wurde, kann das unter Umständen nicht funktionieren. In dem Fall würde ich oben am Lenkerhebel den Zug (Madenschraube) lösen und dafür sorgen, das der Gegenhalter an der Stütze einrastet.
Danach den Zug wieder oben am Lenker spannen und mit der Madenschraube befestigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy78 (22. September 2021)

Hi, ich habe nach unzähligen Canyon Aufbauten heute auch beim Aufbauen eines Neuron On 7 in S für die Frau vom Kumpel graue Haare bekommen. 
Die Sattelstütze wird durch den Aussenzug betätigt. Wie blöd ist das?
Wird die Stütze betätigt, wandert der Aussenzug nach oben und entriegelt die Stütze. 
Leider hat der Aussenzug bei der engen Verlegung wegen Motor und Ladebuchse am Seattube keinen Platz um wieder runter zu rutschen, wodurch die Stütze wieder entriegelt werden soll. 
Fazit, die Stütze bleibt nicht stehen und ist dauerhaft betätigt. 
Ich habe alles versucht. Stütze eingebaut und zeitgleich den Zug unter dem Akku nachgezogen. Dann ist der Sattel fest, bis die Stütze betätigt wurde. 
Für mich ist das nicht nur die falsche Wahl der Stütze, sondern auch ein konstruktiver Mangel des Stützen Herstellers. 
Diese Art der Betätigung würde ich maximal an einer von außen angesteuerter Stütze für ok befinden. Bei der innen verlegten klappt das prozesssicher nicht. Zu gerne würde ich den verantwortlichen Konstrukteur dazu mal befragen was er sich dabei gedacht hat. 
Um meinem Kumpel dann um einen Tag verspätet die HappyWife Tour zu ermöglichen, konnte ich mit einer starren Stütze aushelfen. 
Gruß Marcy


----------



## Marcy78 (22. September 2021)

Marcy78 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe nach unzähligen Canyon Aufbauten heute auch beim Aufbauen eines Neuron On 7 in S für die Frau vom Kumpel graue Haare bekommen.
> Die Sattelstütze wird durch den Aussenzug betätigt. Wie blöd ist das?
> Wird die Stütze betätigt, wandert der Aussenzug nach oben und entriegelt die Stütze.
> Leider hat der Aussenzug bei der engen Verlegung wegen Motor und Ladebuchse am Seattube keinen Platz um wieder runter zu rutschen, wodurch die Stütze wieder entriegelt werden soll.
> ...


Hier noch zwei Bilder. Mit dem Daumen ist betätigt, wie es der Aussenzug macht.


----------



## yukon100 (23. September 2021)

Der Aussenzug bewegt da normalerweise gar nichts. Den Zuggegenhalter kann man entriegeln um den Innenzug einzuhängen. Dann soll er wieder ausfahren und sich selbst wieder verriegeln. Das Verriegeln scheint hier nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Data_75 (27. Dezember 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich hänge mich mal hier dran mit der Frage, ob es für Iridium Dropper ein Ersatzkid gibt? Hat da jemand einen Tip? Meine hat über die Jahre immer mehr Spiel. Da könnten mal neue Buchsen o.ä. rein.


----------



## LEmpereur (7. Januar 2022)

Hy
Ich habe das Grand Canyon On ebenfalls neu und für meine Frau .... Das ist auch mit dieser ominösen Stütze die über die Hülle betätigt wird ausgestattet....
Und siehe da, selbes Problem. Die Stütze arretiert nicht mehr, weil die Hülle nicht zurück gedrückt wird.

Wenn das stimmt, was @yukon100 geschrieben hat, müsste das ja bedeuten, dass der innere halter des Zuges entriegelt und der äußere der Hülle fixiert werden müsste. 
Gibt es da bei euch irgendwas neues?

Ganz ehrlich, welcher Konstrukteur hat sich sowas überlegt?!?


----------



## BigBadaBoom (7. Januar 2022)

TimoKaiser schrieb:


> Gibt es da bei euch irgendwas neues?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, welcher Konstrukteur hat sich sowas überlegt?!?



Keine Ahnung wer sich das ausgedacht hat, und noch weniger Ahnung warum Canyon das auch noch verbaut! Im S Rahmen ist eh nicht viel Platz...

Ist bei meiner Frau auch als erstes raus geflogen und durch etwas gescheites ersetzt. 😉


----------

